# amd phenom II X4 N930/ 4x2ghz oder Intel Core i5 480M / 2x2.66 GHz?



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2011)

hallo leute
ich wollte eventuell nen neues notebook kaufen und stehe nun vor der frage welchen prozessor ich zu zu der mobilen hd 5850 (1gb DDR3 vram) nehme
entweder den amd phenom II X4 N930/ 4x2ghz oder Intel Core i5 480M / 2x2.66 GHz, wobei das notebook mit dem i5 50€ mehr kostet
lohnt es sich die 50€ mehr zu investieren? beide modelle sind bis auf die cpu exakt baugleich (das ein kostet halt 699€ und das andere 749€)

schonmal danke für die hilfe
falls jemand noch was besseres für einen ähnlichen preis findet oder ähnliches günstiger wäre das auch gut
wichtig dabei ist mind ne 500gb platte und mind 17" display

und noch was: bei welchen händler sollte ich es am besten kaufen? Computronik24.de oder computeruniverse.net oder cyberport


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2011)

Das ist schwer. Der Qaud kann im ein oder anderen Spiel besser sein, der gute Dualcore aber in anderen Spielen wiederum doch besser sein.


Beim händler: cyberport soll ok sein, zu den anderen weiß ich nix.


----------



## Optikks (16. Februar 2011)

also welchen der beiden du nehmen sollst kann ich dir nicht sagen aber zumindest beim shop kann ich helfen, habe sowohl bei cyberport als auch bei computeruniverse schon bestellt und war bisher immer zufrieden mit den beiden, vom anderen hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2011)

hat wer funktionierende rabbatcodes für einen der drei shops?
dann wäre die entscheidung, wo ich das ding kaufe einfacher


----------



## Jan565 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich würde ganz klar den AMD nehmen. Erstens sind Quad Cores in der heutigen Zeit deutlich besser und zweitens ist er günstiger als ein überteuerter Dual Core.


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2011)

aber laut notebookcheck soll der dualcore selbst bei z.b. bad company 2 leicht besser sein
und bc2 ist ja eher amd freundlich
starcraft dagegen, was ich auch spiele nutzt nur 2 kerne und ist intel freundlicher
bei ruse ist es mit der intelfreundlichkeit ebenso und bei coh und silent hunter 5 weiß ich nur, dass sie wenigstens 4 kerne unterstützen
ob mehr 50€ dafür passend sind weiß ich aber nicht
ist halt alles komliziert


----------



## Krabbat (16. Februar 2011)

und was noch hinzukommt: momentan hab ich nen notebook mit dem phenom II x4 N930 (2ghz) mit einer hd 5650
lohnt es sich da überhaupt auf ne 5850 (ddr3) umzusteigen und dafür 100€ zuzuzahlen, bzw. auf ne 5850 mit i5 480 (2,66ghz) statt dem phenom und dann 150€ zuzuzahlen?


----------



## Herbboy (17. Februar 2011)

Ja wie, kriegst Du denn sicher noch so viel für Dein "altes". Die 5850 mit GDDR3 sind zwar schneller als die 5650, aber nicht sooo viel.


----------



## Krabbat (17. Februar 2011)

ungefähre angabe
die frage ist halt ob es sich lohnt für ca 150€ von nem N930 auf nen i5 480 und gleichzeitig von ner 5650 (550mhz taktung) auf ne 5850 aufzurüsten

also der i5 war nach den tests von notebookcheck eigendlich immer schneller als der pehnom (bei spielen und darauf kommt es bei mir an)
und die 5850 ist natürlich auch schneller
nur ob der unterschied deutlich spürbar ist...


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (17. Februar 2011)

Dank Phenom MSR Tweaker läuft mein N930 bei 800 Mhz mit 9Watt(0,7125V) und bei 2000 Mhz(0,9625V) mit 26 Watt laut HWMonitor.Es leben die P-States.


----------



## Krabbat (18. Februar 2011)

9 watt weniger als die tdp?
das hört sich gut an
wie siehts denn mit übertakten aus? wie weit kommt man, wenn man nicht über die normale tdp von 35 watt geht?
und kann das programm den multiplikator ändern, auch wenn die cpu nicht black edition ist?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (19. Februar 2011)

Multiplikator kann man zwischen 4 und 10 ändern wie man will.Übertakten geht nur über den Referenztakt,hab nur AMD Overdrive ausprobiert(funktionierte nicht).


----------

